
Apple to unlock iPhone NFC to read secure data from passports - unilynx
https://www.nfcworld.com/2019/04/09/362259/apple-to-unlock-iphone-nfc-to-read-passports/
======
tinus_hn
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/corenfc](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/corenfc)

Perhaps it’s already possible? I don’t know if this supports the chips in
passports.

------
spzb
This is according to UK Home Secretary Sajid Javid. Personally I wouldn't
trust him to tell me the time. He's one of the more slippery politicians we're
currently stuck with.

